# A Tribute to Harrison Ford



## teknoaxe

Out of sheer.....morbid....curiosity, I'm posting this song for review. Don't read too much into this.

Also, MJTomb, Rasa and Sanctus, all three of you are blocked, so you might as well not even bother.


----------



## Delicious Manager

I didn't hear a song. No voices anywhere. Songs are sung by singers, you know. Otherwise it's not a 'song'.


----------



## Rasa

y u mad though?


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

teknoaxe said:


> Out of sheer.....morbid....curiosity, I'm posting this song for review. Don't read too much into this.
> 
> Also, MJTomb, Rasa and Sanctus, all three of you are blocked, so you might as well not even bother.


Would not dare to criticize JW!


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

Delicious Manager said:


> I didn't hear a song. No voices anywhere. Songs are sung by singers, you know. Otherwise it's not a 'song'.


Another candidate for being blocked....


----------



## chillowack

Can you please post the score?


----------



## chillowack

I just noticed that TeknoAxe has been banned--does anyone know why?

I'm not saying he wasn't contentious, sarcastic, and belligerent--pretty much flirting with eventual banishment--but what I'm wondering is, which post was it that did it?

This thread seems to be the last one he posted, but I've seen worse threads than this one from him in the past, so I'm just curious which straw broke the camel's back.


----------



## chillowack

Never mind: I just found a post where teknoaxe accused two forum members of performing fellatio on each other. No doubt that was the one.


----------

